
Cure for the Common Webfont - Alternatives to Arial (and Helvetica) - joshuacc
http://typedia.com/blog/post/cure-for-the-common-webfont-part-1-alternatives-to-arial-and-helvetica/
======
tptacek
Subtext: these only work if you're willing to subscribe to a webfont-DRM
service like Typekit. We do, and we like it, but it's a stretch to suggest
that things like FF Dagny and FF DIN are immediate alternatives to Arial
today; they're not, without a fair amount of black magic.

